# SBTS New Professors of Biblical Counseling



## Ivan (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh, how I'd love to go to seminary at Southern! Does anyone have any doubt that Dr. Mohler is absolutely serious about building the best seminary in the world! 

Joining Southern Seminary's biblical counseling program as visiting professors are:

-- Paul David Tripp, president of Paul Tripp Ministries, a counselor for 25 years and a member of the pastoral staff of Tenth Presbyterian Church in Philadelphia. He also is an adjunct professor at Westminster Theological Seminary in Philadelphia, where he earned his doctor of
ministry degree, and at the Christian Counseling & Educational Foundation in Glenside, Pa. Tripp is the author of "Lost in the Middle," "Age of Opportunity," "War of Words and "Instruments in the Redeemer's Hands."

-- David Powlison, a faculty member at the Christian Counseling & Educational Foundation and a visiting professor at Westminster. Powlison also edits The Journal of Biblical Counseling and is the author of several books, including "Seeing with New Eyes" and "Speaking Truth in Love." He holds a Ph.D. from the University of Pennsylvania and a master of divinity degree from Westminster.

-- Robert Jones, assistant professor of biblical counseling at Southeastern Baptist Theological Seminary, who will continue to teach at the North Carolina SBC seminary. He is the author of "Uprooting Anger: Biblical Help for a Common Problem." Jones holds an M.Div. from the Chicago-area Trinity Evangelical Divinity School and a D.Min. from Westminster
Theological Seminary.

-- Robert Burrelli, pastor of Grace Bible Church in Bridgewater, Mass. He holds a Ph.D. from Cambridge University and a Th.M. from Dallas Theological Seminary. Burrelli is a certified counselor with the National Association of Nouthetic Counselors.


----------



## Wannabee (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow! I didn't know they had gotten the program this far along. The conseling ship has definitely changed course with the hijacking of Stuart Scott (he was abducted from the program at TMC/TMS ). This could be the best counseling program in the nation in no time, if it isn't already.


----------

